# Door Supervisors?



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Must be a fair few on here?

there's probably been other posts

Where abouts do you work? How long you been doing it?

Any good stories?

I've been a Doorman in Hull for 2 and a Half years


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Must be a fair few on here?
> 
> there's probably been other posts
> 
> ...


I've my card and been asked to work at various places in Hull but when push came to shove I don't want the hassle.

Where do you work if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yea Gloucestershire easy peasy lemon squeezy...

Met a few good lads and still work with them, have had many fights all the usual stories (ive been bitten, kicked, punched, groped, licked and poked.. pushed a couple of women over (not proud) rolled around the floor a few times. Seen far too much blood and sick, scuzzy customers to high end royalty!!

But apart from that I love it! Good money and easy work they pay me for my presence and you do get to meet some genuinely nice people sometimes but the majority of drunk people are correct even when there wrong!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've my card and been asked to work at various places in Hull but when push came to shove I don't want the hassle.
> 
> Where do you work if you don't mind me asking?


Mostly town centre Soho Lounge? I rotate with a couple of other lads. Done a few other places though

It's worth it for the money

To be fair it's got a lot quieter the police have seen to that


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea Gloucestershire easy peasy lemon squeezy...
> 
> Met a few good lads and still work with them, have had many fights all the usual stories (ive been bitten, kicked, punched, groped, licked and poked.. pushed a couple of women over (not proud) rolled around the floor a few times. Seen far too much blood and sick, scuzzy customers to high end royalty!!
> 
> But apart from that I love it! Good money and easy work they pay me for my presence and you do get to meet some genuinely nice people sometimes but the majority of drunk people are correct even when there wrong!


I've definitely met some of the best people working the doors

No friendship like one where you've fought with/for each other!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> I've definitely met some of the best people working the doors
> 
> No friendship like one where you've fought with/for each other!


Yep! I get that feeling we all got each others backs, I've trained with most of them too whether it be in the gym or rolling around the floor like grown men do..

Some good lads and tough fookers too!!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea Gloucestershire easy peasy lemon squeezy...
> 
> Met a few good lads and still work with them, have had many fights all the usual stories (ive been bitten, kicked, punched, groped, licked and poked.. pushed a couple of women over (not proud) rolled around the floor a few times. Seen far too much blood and sick, scuzzy customers to high end royalty!!
> 
> But apart from that I love it! Good money and easy work they pay me for my presence and you do get to meet some genuinely nice people sometimes but the majority of drunk people are correct even when there wrong!


whats the maddest thing you've seen mate?

I've jumped in the middle of an 8v8 fight .. they were all dressed as santa! that was mental


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

London, 8 years. Enjoy the work and have met many decent people along the way.

One thing I remember doing was back at Christmas. Doorman from inside fell through the doors with someone underneath him.

I went running in from front door, and the first I did was put a leg lock on the guy lol. Within that split second I was like WTF am I doing lol.

I did eventually restrain the guy appropriately.

Reason for leg lock was I had been training some ***** during that period and guess I wanted to put some of my training in to practice :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> whats the maddest thing you've seen mate?
> 
> I've jumped in the middle of an 8v8 fight .. they were all dressed as santa! that was mental


easter is a fooking mental time of year bro


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

i used to work in Sunderland about 14 years ago

it enjoyed it at the time


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> whats the maddest thing you've seen mate?
> 
> I've jumped in the middle of an 8v8 fight .. they were all dressed as santa! that was mental


Ha! That does sound mad! Not sure on the most violent thing but when the Cheltenham Races are on we do see a lot of sights as its absolutely mental and rammed in the club..

Taken a completely naked women out of the toilets as they were shagging god knows why she needed to get naked??

Looked into the bogs seen a pair of shoes and a pair of knees (girl giving bloke head) escorted on there way out lad had a 21 today bday badge on his shirt that image has stuck with me for a while lol!!

Have thrown out some genuinely good looking women and been offered all sorts to let them back in (slu7s) no thanks

Had a fair few fights that haven't ended well and they needed ambulance after but still slept like a baby when ive gotten home.. no regrets


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> London, 8 years. Enjoy the work and have met many decent people along the way.
> 
> One thing I remember doing was back at Christmas. Doorman from inside fell through the doors with someone underneath him.
> 
> ...


I once ran back in after throwing a few out and tripped over the lad i was working with who was rolling on the floor with someone

went flying in to the bar and thought for a bit I'd broke my wrist haha


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ha! That does sound mad! Not sure on the most violent thing but when the Cheltenham Races are on we do see a lot of sights as its absolutely mental and rammed in the club..
> 
> Taken a completely naked women out of the toilets as they were shagging god knows why she needed to get naked??
> 
> ...


I've had someone come out and say there's a big black guy getting sucked off in the toilets and before I could even get there he was coming out with a big smile on his face

She was obviously very skilled


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

women are the worst IMO, trying to seperate a cat fight and both of them have handfulls, like proper clumps, of eachs others hair

also mothers day, or murders day as we called it :death: , broke up a domestic and taking the woman out and realised that she was biting my bicep, got her past the door and her 50+ aged friend chined me, i stod literally gobsmacked and asked them politely to vacate the area before measures were taken


----------



## DMA1990 (Apr 23, 2014)

Done the doors for about 4 years. All in Glasgow, I've had blood spat in my face, someone run towards me with a samurai sword, been involved in riots in upwards of 20 people. A lot more that I cant remember.

I don't do them anymore. Would I go back to doing them? Damn right, if the pay and hours were there.

It's a great job and you do meet some great guys and gals. Along with some absolute tools.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

DMA1990 said:


> Done the doors for about 4 years. All in Glasgow, I've had blood spat in my face, someone run towards me with a samurai sword, been involved in riots in upwards of 20 people. A lot more that I cant remember.
> 
> I don't do them anymore. Would I go back to doing them? Damn right, if the pay and hours were there.
> 
> It's a great job and you do meet some great guys and gals. Along with some absolute tools.


Who was wondering round with a samurai sword! christ!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> women are the worst IMO, trying to seperate a cat fight and both of them have handfulls, like proper clumps, of eachs others hair
> 
> also mothers day, or murders day as we called it :death: , broke up a domestic and taking the woman out and realised that she was biting my bicep, got her past the door and her 50+ aged friend chined me, i stod literally gobsmacked and asked them politely to vacate the area before measures were taken


Yeah definitely the worst because they know you'll watch what your doing when restraining etc

I luckily work somewhere with a 18-23 age group so the girls are normally not too bad the older ones are worse


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

out of intrest - i assume working doors is only friday/satuday night work? if so, what'd you do during the week?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> out of intrest - i assume working doors is only friday/satuday night work? if so, what'd you do during the week?


Most I have worked with all have regular mon-fri jobs, painter, engineer, sign fitter.....

My work is office based.


----------



## DMA1990 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> out of intrest - i assume working doors is only friday/satuday night work? if so, what'd you do during the week?


When I first started I was doing 6 nights a week, sometimes 7. All depends where you work.


----------



## DMA1990 (Apr 23, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Who was wondering round with a samurai sword! christ!


He stayed across the road. We had refused his nephew entry cos he had blood down his t shirt and he ran across. Quite funny though cos he tried to hit an a board with it and miss, the sword flew out his hand right across the road lol.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> out of intrest - i assume working doors is only friday/satuday night work? if so, what'd you do during the week?


I work security as my day job

Morons during the day and drunk morons on a night


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> London, 8 years. Enjoy the work and have met many decent people along the way.
> 
> One thing I remember doing was back at Christmas. Doorman from inside fell through the doors with someone underneath him.
> 
> ...


It's definitely interesting what you do when instinct and reflexes take over!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

whats the pay like for you guys doing security over there?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kiwi As said:


> whats the pay like for you guys doing security over there?


Im on £12 an hour so pretty good

Most people 10

I've heard some people as low as 7.50 after tax


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Im on £12 an hour so pretty good
> 
> Most people 10
> 
> I've heard some people as low as 7.50 after tax


Sweet as. Not bad at all! I'll get licenced up when I get to the UK. My NZ licence isn't good enough for a straight conversion so I'll have to do the courses. Can you recommend an institute for this? Or better yet, will the Job centre jack all that up for me if I was on income support?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kiwi As said:


> Sweet as. Not bad at all! I'll get licenced up when I get to the UK. My NZ licence isn't good enough for a straight conversion so I'll have to do the courses. Can you recommend an institute for this? Or better yet, will the Job centre jack all that up for me if I was on income support?


Job Centre offered me it for free not much longer after id paid the £500 for it! I've heard they'e stopped doing it now though?

I used a local training company so can't really recommend anybody but I'm sure there's a fair few knocking about


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

£18 per hour, Fri Sat. Run a Bodyshop during the week


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> £18 per hour, Fri Sat. Run a Bodyshop during the week


It should be around that amount as standard at least £15


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> It should be around that amount as standard at least £15


Have worked for less years ago. Would not now!

Get offers left right and centre to do all nighters but at £10ph im not wrecking my sleep and the next day for £120!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Im on £12 an hour so pretty good
> 
> Most people 10
> 
> I've heard some people as low as 7.50 after *tax*


explain this word to me pls :confused1:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Have worked for less years ago. Would not now!
> 
> Get offers left right and centre to do all nighters but at £10ph im not wrecking my sleep and the next day for £120!!


Yeah I've worked for £10 and some nights felt like walking out half way through

we have street marshalls over here that just walk the streets badged up and they're self employed and probably end up with less than minimum wage


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Job Centre offered me it for free not much longer after id paid the £500 for it! I've heard they'e stopped doing it now though?
> 
> I used a local training company so can't really recommend anybody but I'm sure there's a fair few knocking about


sweet as bro, I'm sure I'll suss it when I get everything sorted. Thanks for the info (Y)


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> explain this word to me pls :confused1:


That's what people who don't get cash in hand pay

Apparently


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Yeah I've worked for £10 and some nights felt like walking out half way through
> 
> we have street marshalls over here that just walk the streets badged up and they're self employed and probably end up with less than minimum wage


We got them street pastors there all gospel people who give out sandles, water and foil wraps to the drunk for free! Fukc working for nothing till them early hours with the drunks!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> That's what people who don't get cash in hand pay
> 
> Apparently


yeah i havent done the door in 5 years this august, had a pacemaker fitted, but ive heard that cash jobs were sighted in loch ness and its all pretty much sewn up legit now, that means a regular job AND the door makes you pay higher tax, means they need to increase the wages to make it worth half the hassle


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Iv been doing it 5 years and I agree the women are the worst!!! Once saw the heel of a stiletto pierce the guys head...yuk straight in the forehead...drunk women have no mercy but they are vile.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> We got them street pastors there all gospel people who give out sandles, water and foil wraps to the drunk for free! Fukc working for nothing till them early hours with the drunks!


Oh yeah we have those too

Crazy people


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> yeah i havent done the door in 5 years this august, had a pacemaker fitted, but ive heard that cash jobs were sighted in loch ness and its all pretty much sewn up legit now, that means a regular job AND the door makes you pay higher tax, means they need to increase the wages to make it worth half the hassle


Yeah I think people get around it by saying the tax is included/paid by the venue


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Did it for nearly 7 years in Edinburgh and Fife,great days.

Often thought about going back but my job now means I'm up at 4:45 for 6/7 days a week,would be a killer if still worked the doors.

Scotland v England at the 6 nations always made for some interesting nights in Edinburgh..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Iv been doing it 5 years and I agree the women are the worst!!! Once saw the heel of a stiletto pierce the guys head...yuk straight in the forehead...drunk women have no mercy but they are vile.


Yep women are the worse drunks and usually the most violent out of the whole situation!

On a separate note, heel be the joke of his family for a while!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yeah i havent done the door in 5 years this august, had a pacemaker fitted, but ive heard that cash jobs were sighted in loch ness and its all pretty much sewn up legit now, that means a regular job AND the door makes you pay higher tax, means they need to increase the wages to make it worth half the hassle


You would only pay higher tax if your earnings from both jobs were over the threshold for higher tax, even then its only the amount over that gets taxed at the higher rate.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep women are the worse drunks and usually the most violent out of the whole situation!
> 
> On a separate note, heel be the joke of his family for a while!


 :thumbdown:

I had a few high heels swung at me...wouldn't want to take one in the eye


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

How old are you ? If you think £10-12 per hour is good pay for a night shift getting spat at shouted at sworn at and god nose what else then you need your head testing !! That's why nowadays most doormen are 10 stone Harry potter reading geeks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep women are the worse drunks and usually the most violent out of the whole situation!
> 
> On a separate note, heel be the joke of his family for a while!


See what you did there...........

*insert pic of tumbleweed as I cannot upload pics atm*


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep women are the worse drunks and usually the most violent out of the whole situation!
> 
> On a separate note, heel be the joke of his family for a while!


Lol big thighs and humour wot a combo


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

younglad18 said:


> How old are you ? If you think £10-12 per hour is good pay for a night shift getting spat at shouted at sworn at and god nose what else then you need your head testing !! That's why nowadays most doormen are 10 stone Harry potter reading geeks


Most? I know a lot of doormen, none are 10st even the doorwomen I know.

£12 is standard pay for a doorman. And clearly it isn't for you.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> How old are you ? If you think £10-12 per hour is good pay for a night shift getting spat at shouted at sworn at and god nose what else then you need your head testing !! That's why nowadays most doormen are 10 stone Harry potter reading geeks


32 mate

That's why I said pretty decent (compared to what others get) and not good but when you've got bills to pay etc then not much choice

Plus majority of the nights pass without incident anyway you've picked out a few extremes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

younglad18 said:


> How old are you ? If you think £10-12 per hour is good pay for a night shift getting spat at shouted at sworn at and god nose what else then you need your head testing !! That's why nowadays most doormen are 10 stone Harry potter reading geeks


Jeez where are u from most where I am don't touch 10 stone more like 9 and defo can't read! It's fun though watching them especially if u have some of the old school guys on ..oh god they get ripped to pieces lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I done them for about 4 years i worked in Hartlepool, Darlington and in Scotland. I had some good gigs i was security for Sol Campbells wedding and i was also front row security for Sean Kingston when he came over. The best nights were doing the ringside boxing events good pay and hardly any bother. I doubt id go back to it now and some of the advertisements iv seen for door staff there only offering minimum wage which is crazy.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol big thighs and humour wot a combo


New pictures of said wheels are in the wings my frauline..


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

If I was going to do security I'd want at least 20ph or 15ph cash and even then I wouldn't wana stand there on a Saturday night as a punchbag outside a club.I suppose it would be good to be involved in say events like boxing,football or whatever making sure the venue is safe and secure. I live 30mile from hull so I know jobs are hard to come by there.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets have some more stories! Gross stuff! Funny stuff?

I've recently had a stink bomb let off that cleared the place

Few weeks before that some ****head decided to take a dump on the floor of a seating booth

It's weird how desensitised you get to all the craziness


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

younglad18 said:


> If I was going to do security I'd want at least 20ph or 15ph cash and even then I wouldn't wana stand there on a Saturday night as a punchbag outside a club.I suppose it would be good to be involved in say events like boxing,football or whatever making sure the venue is safe and secure. I live 30mile from hull so I know jobs are hard to come by there.


You'll find if you're big enough people tend to not want to fight you


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> If I was going to do security I'd want at least 20ph or 15ph cash and even then I wouldn't wana stand there on a Saturday night as a punchbag outside a club.I suppose it would be good to be involved in say events like boxing,football or whatever making sure the venue is safe and secure. I live 30mile from hull so I know jobs are hard to come by there.


I'd love that mate but It's just not reality, times are hard and people just won't pay it. We just had a row recently because the owner wanted to go with 1 lad on a saturday night to make cutbacks!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> You'll find if you're big enough people tend to not want to fight you


This ^^^


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> I done them for about 4 years i worked in Hartlepool, Darlington and in Scotland. I had some good gigs i was security for Sol Campbells wedding and i was also front row security for Sean Kingston when he came over. The best nights were doing the ringside boxing events good pay and hardly any bother. I doubt id go back to it now and some of the advertisements iv seen for door staff there only offering minimum wage which is crazy.


Yeah the bigger companies are a nightmare mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Worked two nights in a strip club, most men by the end of the night were just tossing themselves off at the girls and the manager expected us to take them out! Stuff that I don't mind getting blood n spit on my clothes but jizz I stop at thanks..

Recently..I think of new ways to entertain myself...

Had been told to remove a young woman by the manager she was too drunk, walked over to the group told her she had to leave, b friend didn't like the idea, I replied politely... 'yes that's fine'.. to which he looked confused so I shouted at him 'YES THATS FINE!!' I said' im sure your going to say something like if you expect her to leave your guna have to go through me yea'? He deflated his chest... so I picked his girl up nuzzled my face into her chest (plastic) just to ensure I had a firm grip and waltzed her out...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

place i worked was open til 6am on a sat and had 'VIP' area open til about 5 where you could get a drink, we used to make up sh1tty phrases to make ppl say when asking for access to it just to entertain ourselves, fav one was 'purple monkey dishwasher' from the simpsons

freddy flintoff turned up one night and that lad can put away some vodka


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> place i worked was open til 6am on a sat and had 'VIP' area open til about 5 where you could get a drink, we used to make up sh1tty phrases to make ppl say when asking for access to it just to entertain ourselves, fav one was 'purple monkey dishwasher' from the simpsons
> 
> freddy flintoff turned up one night and that lad can put away some vodka


I love getting footballers who expect you to know who they are haha

I've had pritchard from dirty sanchez in seemed a decent bloke


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> I love getting footballers who expect you to know who they are haha
> 
> I've had pritchard from dirty sanchez in seemed a decent bloke


yeah i was policing the queue one night and a guy came up and asked if him and his friend could go on in cos his friend was an international player for northern ireland, he didnt tell me that right away he said his name and i hate to ask who the F he was lol, i hate football ><

actually had a few drinks with pritch and daint one night, they were over here in Belfast filing part of their second season 'jobs for the boys' and were doing their tomfoolery on a fella i went to school with's buildint site, they were good fun indeed


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> yeah i was policing the queue one night and a guy came up and asked if him and his friend could go on in cos his friend was an international player for northern ireland, he didnt tell me that right away he said his name and i hate to ask who the F he was lol, i hate football ><
> 
> actually had a few drinks with pritch and daint one night, they were over here in Belfast filing part of their second season 'jobs for the boys' and were doing their tomfoolery on a fella i went to school with's buildint site, they were good fun indeed


The club a few doors down had the samoan or maybe tongan rugby league team in a few years back and apparently they spent the whole night fighting..can't have been enjoyable for the lads working that night they're all monsters!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

one of the lads i know used to work in quite a college student heavy pub in town, the guy is lovely and wouldnt hurt anyone unless he needed to or they were aggressive towards a woman for no reason.

a little **** slaps his lass for no reason we know of, so he stands up and the other doorman knows whats coming, tried to grab his arm to stop the swing, instead of stopping it he gets dragged along with the fist and goes head first into the lad who slapped his lass. he knocked out the lad by punching so hard he threw the other doorman into him who was holding him back... perfectly timed and just hilarious to watch


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol one of my funniest moments i had was when a guy i knew from a stag do, friend of a friend, semi pro foozball player so was a proper spice boy, well he came over to me in a panic holding his head and kept saying 'sean sean, ya gotta throw this guy out, he just stuck the head in me for nothing'

well i told dan to calm down and show me who it was and meandered over to where it happened, got close and there was a guy with his back to us and had big broad shoulders on him, dan seen the guy and jumped up and down pointing at the guy repeating 'thats him, thats him', reminescent of a small dog about to receive a treat ><

i went over to the guy with dan at my heels, touched him on the shoulder to turn him round and when he did i just shook my head, turned round to dan and said 'dan sorry but your gonna have to leave, thats my brother' lol

turns out he had been mouthing off to my bro's mate and acting jack the whack and the bro doesnt take any **** and just loafed him as a warning :lol:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Big lad a few weeks ago who thought he was arnie kept trying to intimidate people and pick fights, not a lot came of it. He left with his mates and went to the next place. Next thing all hell breaks loose and police come flying down and he walks out holding his tshirt to his head.

One of his mates said he had a tussle with a doorman and blacked out (so i figured he got choked out) but then i spoke to a copper who said he was off his face on something went mental, head butted the wall and knocked himself out HA!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Big lad a few weeks ago who thought he was arnie kept trying to intimidate people and pick fights, not a lot came of it. He left with his mates and went to the next place. Next thing all hell breaks loose and police come flying down and he walks out holding his tshirt to his head.
> 
> One of his mates said he had a tussle with a doorman and blacked out (so i figured he got choked out) but then i spoke to a copper who said he was off his face on something went mental, head butted the wall and knocked himself out HA!


Video footage would confirm he got choked out lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I used to work door back in Aus.

I used to work asian clubs mostly cause i knew who was who amongst the various gangs and one night we had things kick off and we had half the club fighting the other half, it got to the point where we had to use barstools like riot barricades to hold them back.

This joint was so bad we had a light system above the bar and when one of the three lights went on we knew where we had to run too. Green light was main bar area, Blue was VIP upstairs and Red was front door.

We had a static guard on carpark with a k9 who used to find machete's and knives stashed along the walls.

at least one stabbing per week.

trying to find a pic of the bar online somewhere to show the lights, they had them at the door and above the two bars so when someone flipped a switch they lit up so everyone knew where to be, the snkeay bastids used to start an argument in one spot meanwhile they were stabbing some poor fella somewhere else.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Video footage would confirm he got choked out lol


It'd be worth checking, I was hoping someone stuck one on him to be fair ha


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaveCW said:


> I used to work door back in Aus.
> 
> I used to work asian clubs mostly cause i knew who was who amongst the various gangs and one night we had things kick off and we had half the club fighting the other half, it got to the point where we had to use barstools like riot barricades to hold them back.
> 
> ...


I've seen a few videos of Aus and NZ it looks another level!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah it can be a laugh but then depending where you work it can be rough as fook.

Best gig ever was a gay club, i was only there because by law they needed Crowd Controllers but i was forbidden to handle anything unless told to by management who took it upon themselves to deal with anything that kicked off.

I also got paid far more than any other doormen because they weren't comfortable to work in a gay club so that was a bonus. Significantly more too.

I had fights out the front but not a single one in the club, it was mostly drunk straight blokes being dicks and punching the gay blokes.

Funniest thing i ever saw there was a tranny knock a bloke out and the strangest thing was a tranny suckin off another tranny in the chill out area.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm getting my badge now, just waiting for it arriving.

I'm keen to get started but a little nervous as to what it is actually like

I'm doing it for the money as in saving for a house as my current job is not paying enough ATM.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Worst night i had was having to throw out a lass i was sleeping with at the time the lads i was working with seen it and left me to it while laughing away lol i literally had to pick her up and carry her out.

My phone didnt stop ringing all night with all the text abuse i received lol


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> I'm getting my badge now, just waiting for it arriving.
> 
> I'm keen to get started but a little nervous as to what it is actually like
> 
> I'm doing it for the money as in saving for a house as my current job is not paying enough ATM.


Don't be nervous,it's a great laugh most of the time and honestly for every eventful night,you'll have about 20 shifts where nothing happens and it's like being paid for standing having a banter with your pals and punters,with added bonus of eyeing up the ladies


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah 8 years in Liverpool and I also do close protection stuff too.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

I couldnt do my old job without u guys....I was a pub manager before having the kids...one nye my boss decided to save money on door staff...and it was my shift...hundreds of drunken idiots in santa outfits...never again!!!


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> Im on £12 an hour so pretty good
> 
> Most people 10
> 
> I've heard some people as low as 7.50 after tax


things have gone downhill we were getting £45 a night (10-2) cash in hand in the early 90's


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd do it if I were skint. £10 ph is a discusting wage for what they put up with.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I have been doing the door and running the club I manage for ten years now had a few hairy moments in my time i to have suffered the wrong end of a well placed stiletto


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

hometrainer said:


> I have been doing the door and running the club I manage for ten years now had a few hairy moments in my time i to have suffered the wrong end of a well placed stiletto


/pulls up a chair

dood you cant just say that then leave us hanging, continue


----------



## Dan1895 (Jun 15, 2014)

Anyone on here work in Birmingham?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

seandog69 said:


> /pulls up a chair
> 
> dood you cant just say that then leave us hanging, continue


it was just another night at work really i had pinned her bloke down as he was trying to kick some other guys head in and she took her shoe off and started to beat me over the head with it while screaming abuse at the top of her voice


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

hometrainer said:


> it was just another night at work really i had pinned her bloke down as he was trying to kick some other guys head in and she took her shoe off and started to beat me over the head with it while screaming abuse at the top of her voice


its quite unnerving lol, never had a stiletto but was beat round the head with a flat before, thank god she was too heavy for the heels cos she sure had an arm on her lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

seandog69 said:


> its quite unnerving lol, never had a stiletto but was beat round the head with a flat before, thank god she was too heavy for the heels cos she sure had an arm on her lol


they do sting a bit. i did have one of my more crazy exes that used to come at me with her shoe made a change from kitchen implements


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd do it if I were skint. £10 ph is a discusting wage for what they put up with.


Now you say for what they put up with, it's mostly the front door team that cop it, not the boys on the inside, even if they've pulled someone out, the front door team are left to deal with angry punter(s). Me personally enjoy being called cnut. I quite often get cars drive past swearing out the window at me. This to me is entertainment.

More often than not guys on the front door are paid well, they are there for a reason. A deterrent to wannabe fcukwits. In my eyes it's easy money.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd do it if I were skint. £10 ph is a discusting wage for what they put up with.





Dark sim said:


> Now you say for what they put up with, it's mostly the front door team that cop it, not the boys on the inside, even if they've pulled someone out, the front door team are left to deal with angry punter(s). Me personally enjoy being called cnut. I quite often get cars drive past swearing out the window at me. This to me is entertainment.
> 
> More often than not guys on the front door are paid well, they are there for a reason. A deterrent to wannabe fcukwits. In my eyes it's easy money.


It's like any job there is good days and bad days

Majority of fights/trouble last a few minutes and without sounding mental it's actually quite good fun! Its the people that have to work on there own I feel sorry for, no back up, no banter..nightmare!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

dek h said:


> things have gone downhill we were getting £45 a night (10-2) cash in hand in the early 90's


Yeh I've worked with people who have worked both sides of the badge/new laws etc who say the say same

The SIA have both improved and made it worse by most be accounts


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Decent page on facebook called When we were bouncers..celebrities/fighters/wrestlers etc stories about there time being doormen

Good read!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

dek h said:


> things have gone downhill we were getting £45 a night (10-2) cash in hand in the early 90's


So 4 hours work, that works out at £11.25 an hour. And you're saying it's "Gone down hill" because @jimmy26 mentioned he's on £12 an hour? Logic?

I know there's inflation and so on but still.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Off to work tonight will film or take pictures on my new shiny I phone of any incidents that make me chuckle


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

BoxerJay said:


> So 4 hours work, that works out at £11.25 an hour. And you're saying because it's "Gone down hill" becasue @jimmy26 mentioned he's on £12 an hour? Logic?
> 
> I know there's inflation and so on but still.


Exactly what i thought


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Off to work tonight will film or take pictures on my new shiny I phone of any incidents that make me chuckle


videos mate!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Bump because I'm bored ... any more?


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

BoxerJay said:


> So 4 hours work, that works out at £11.25 an hour. And you're saying it's "Gone down hill" because @jimmy26 mentioned he's on £12 an hour? Logic?
> 
> I know there's inflation and so on but still.


 My wage back then as a mechanic was £170 per week I made £90 from two nights on the doors. Now compare that to now. Yes I do think the wages for putting up with drunks and all sorts of violence on the doors has gone downhill £12 an hour for what I view as a night shift. How many jobs pay less now than 1994?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I know it's a dangerous job but all you need is your SIA right? That costs a couple of hundred quid to get and you're away. Why would it pay more than 10-12 quid an hour? You don't even need to be big to be a doorman these days, I've seen average sized guys doing it at some of the quieter places.


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

Epic the last night I did we had 4 guys verses 20+ the only thing that saved us from the most severe beating was the narrow door way, still ended up with 3 of us in hospital. Around here a lot of the old school doormen are now employed to collect glasses but get involved when it goes off to back up the badged stewards.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

dek h said:


> Epic the last night I did we had 4 guys verses 20+ the only thing that saved us from the most severe beating was the narrow door way, still ended up with 3 of us in hospital. Around here a lot of the old school doormen are now employed to collect glasses but get involved when it goes off to back up the badged stewards.


How did that kick off?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

What'd current door supervisors suggest with regards a student doing it as a job? I'm a fairly sizeable lad ( around 90 Kg currently) 22 years old (probably be 23 before i went down this path) and i've boxed for 7 years so know how to handle myself.

Damn sight better wages than any other student job i can think of...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> You don't even need to be big to be a doorman these days, I've seen average sized guys doing it at some of the quieter places.


guess what'll happen when it kicks off then? you guessed it bar wrecked, someone hurt and this average joe damages the female toilets locking himself in there

know why average looking guys are now getting on the door, cos they have a license and the old guys cant get one cos they have an assault charge on record from doing the job, ive seen some milky bar kids doing the door lately and shake my head and sigh, i know i wouldnt want to depend on these guys in a pinch but theyre that light sometimes you could use them to beat the bad ppl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in Gloucestershire, bigchickenlover can you get me a job I'm a beasting 95kg and back in the day regularly used to kick a55 on street fighter 2 on the snes. TBH BCL looks far to big to work the door in Cheltenham


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> How did that kick off?


One lad was thrown out (very gently) his mates got involved and well god knows what happened all I remember was punches and kicks going for what seemed like an age. It was the last straw for me


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> I know it's a dangerous job but all you need is your SIA right? That costs a couple of hundred quid to get and you're away. Why would it pay more than 10-12 quid an hour? You don't even need to be big to be a doorman these days, I've seen average sized guys doing it at some of the quieter places.


It cost me around 500 that's course and badge

The problem was that dole were doing the course for free so everybody and their dog got badges........

That leads to a load of morons doing it and that affects wages.

There's companies near me that are paying £8-£9 an hour BEFORE tax

Oh and size helps but I don't think size has ever really had anything to do with it...Ive seen huge blokes disappear when sh1t hits the fan!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> guess what'll happen when it kicks off then? you guessed it bar wrecked, someone hurt and this average joe damages the female toilets locking himself in there
> 
> know why average looking guys are now getting on the door, cos they have a license and the old guys cant get one cos they have an assault charge on record from doing the job, ive seen some milky bar kids doing the door lately and shake my head and sigh, i know i wouldnt want to depend on these guys in a pinch but theyre that light sometimes you could use them to beat the bad ppl


I think its because councils want venues to have security regardless if they need it or not. Since the badge came in making it harder for guys with prev convictions, it let companies such as TSS dominate the market under cutting every other firm and since a venue just needs someone standing outside as a deterrent they don't care what the guy/girl looks like.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> I think its because councils want venues to have security regardless if they need it or not. Since the badge came in making it harder for guys with prev convictions, it let companies such as TSS dominate the market under cutting every other firm and since a venue just needs someone standing outside as a deterrent they don't care what the guy/girl looks like.


This could be Phoenix Securitys company motto


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ive worked with all sorts of types people who shouldn't have a badge, people who I don't know how they got there badge. Trouble is you pays you gets!

Theres no system to it just turn up as long as you haven't held a criminal record for the obvious you can have a badge!

I wont and do not work at events anymore and I don't do any other clubs or pubs no more apart from the regular spot I take every weekend and that is because the guys I work with are all similar or older and have held a badge for years all are a great bunch and do there job well.

Events and other venues taught me there are some fools that hold badges also some very strange kids!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Too old for that **** now. Too many stupid juiced up kids who have done 1 hours mma training have their licence these days... they cause more trouble than the ****ed up punters. Id rather spend my weekends with my daughter and watching the footy these days.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Did it for a few years here in South Africa...had a lot of fun, laid more pipe than the average plumber. Also had nights where things got completely mental...unfortunately here in SA you are all alone as you can't rely on any police backup, they simply don't even bother to come out when you phone them...had nights where it took hours of defending the fellow staff and talking nice to the drunk ****s to persuade them to leave...

The funniest incident I've seen was a fellow who was being sick in the bathroom..the one doorman and his friend had to carry him arms around shoulder out of the club...as they got to the front door the guys pants slipped off and out fell a fookin footlong turd...right in view of hundreds of punters trying to make their way into the club!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> You'll find if you're big enough people tend to not want to fight you


Seems to be the opposite in leeds its the big guys who get the beer muscle induced ****s saying come on then mate il knock you out lol, never worked doors, tbh wouldn't have the balls to im too much of a pussy :lol:


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Fatboy 23 said:


> How old are you ? If you think £10-12 per hour is good pay for a night shift getting spat at shouted at sworn at and god nose what else then you need your head testing !! That's why nowadays most doormen are 10 stone Harry potter reading geeks


Get a job in a bar you get all.the abuse abuse and headaches for minimum wage. I'm my bar I was the barman, waiter, doorman, marriage councillor and god.knows what else.


----------



## Martyg (Sep 12, 2014)

Industry has changed.

I started doing it at weekends for bit of extra cash many years ago when I was 21 recruited by bloke in the gym I was training at the time.

I was young but taught by old experienced blokes who took no crap and very much old school.

Now a days SIA licensing has brought loads of shirt fillers and to be honest just a liability for team you working with and the publics safety aswell.

There is a space in industry but they have to be taught on the job all this classroom stuff great well done you are now a doorman is bull ****. Nothing teaches you more than experience.

I left industry just over 4 years ago and my badge ran out January this year. Best thing I have done.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like I may be out of the game for a bit..

Had to have 3 weeks off due to old mans 60th and a couple of other things I couldn't get out of and someone has filled my position!

I rotate with 2 other lads and one of them quit right as I said I was unavailable for a bit..

Guess it's the name of the game!

Wouldn't mind but I practically worked on my own a few weeks back when the gaffer sent a dopey old bloke who bottled it and wouldn't come with me when a fight kicked off in the toilets!

So people who don't work Saturday nights watch X Factor then??


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

It's a job Id not mind doing at all, but i'd never get my card now.

Seen a lot of old mates working the doors in cardiff, they would blow away in a strong wind. What happened to the big boys working the doors now ? Jesus. Not right.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> Looks like I may be out of the game for a bit..
> 
> Had to have 3 weeks off due to old mans 60th and a couple of other things I couldn't get out of and someone has filled my position!
> 
> ...


and talk to the mrs , it`s difficult adjusting .


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> It's a job Id not mind doing at all, but i'd never get my card now.
> 
> Seen a lot of old mates working the doors in cardiff, they would blow away in a strong wind. What happened to the big boys working the doors now ? Jesus. Not right.


You wouldn't through choice? There's nights were it feels like the best job you could have

Some big lads up in hull :thumb:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> and talk to the mrs , it`s difficult adjusting .


Oh

I didn't agree to that!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> Oh
> 
> I didn't agree to that!


best get texting one of the sloots you met on the door


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> best get texting one of the sloots you met on the door


I've honestly never done that haha

Don't forget I live in Hull mate

Imagine the females here!

Edit:Imagine the females that would frequent the sort of places I would work


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Some big lads up in hull :thumb:


One less now James :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> I've honestly never done that haha
> 
> Don't forget I live in Hull mate
> 
> ...


yeah fair point , i`d rather jerk off with a broken bud bottle .


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> One less now James :thumbup1:


I've decided I'm going to stand outside of my block of flats on Sat night and ask for IDs, maybe knock on random doors and ask what they're doing in there

I need some hobbies


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> You wouldn't through choice? There's nights were it feels like the best job you could have
> 
> Some big lads up in hull :thumb:


No, I meant I wouldnt get it due to my health now. I doubt they'd allow someone with a mental health problem get a license. It annoys me, as the best doormen i've ever seen working were the old skool boys from 20 odd years ago, who were just quiet as mice, any trouble it got dealt with quickly, and no one fked with them, cos you knew you'd get a pasting if you did.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> I've decided I'm going to stand outside of my block of flats on Sat night and ask for IDs, maybe knock on random doors and ask what they're doing in there
> 
> I need some hobbies


Do what some guy did outside someone's house party in America. He was drunk and stood outside the party and started charging ppl $5-10 in and they paid lol


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> Do what some guy did outside someone's house party in America. He was drunk and stood outside the party and started charging ppl $5-10 in and they paid lol


I'm not sure that will work with people going in to their own houses though?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> I'm not sure that will work with people going in to their own houses though?


Let us know how it goes on Monday


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well looks like I haven't been forgotten about and I am back working this weekend...actually looking forward to it after a 4 week lay off

I'm sure after a few hours again I'll be saying 'why do i do this again' all over again :thumbup1:

Anybody else working this weekend?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> Well looks like I haven't been forgotten about and I am back working this weekend...actually looking forward to it after a 4 week lay off
> 
> I'm sure after a few hours again I'll be saying 'why do i do this again' all over again :thumbup1:
> 
> Anybody else working this weekend?


unfortunately yes. Missus has gone out and enjoying herself with friends and im stuck here waiting to get rdy and go to work. Can not be ****d, but pays bills. We have a fair next week and thats always a nightmare, everyone off their tits on pills on meow lol. Had some 40 year old phet head giving me **** last week cus i wouldnt let him in cus he had jogging pants on, tried to kick me in the balls so ran at him and before he could bolt i kicked in steel toe cap right in the side of the quad, went straight down. Bastard bounced back up without a limp! He tried it again and got kicked near enough in the same spot, other doorman managed to get a boot in too. Took a picture, was well funny. To his credit the git got up, then did the splits in the middle of the street before getting on his mountain bike and riding off. I was scratching my head for ages thinking what the **** just happened?! lol


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> ?......it let companies such as TSS dominate the market under cutting every other firm and since a venue just needs someone standing outside as a deterrent they don't care what the guy/girl looks like.


Haha another TSS hater!!! Theres one or two of their ops managers who post on here. They have actually been pretty good me in recent times so i really cant knock them.

Ive worked the London circuit on and off for around 20 years. The whole nightclub industry has changed dramatically over that time, seeing the biggest downward spiral from 2008 up until now.

£10 and hour is standard in central London but you can can get more working in the suburbs for smaller agencies. Head Door will get up to £6 an hour more but even thats a rarity.

My hourly rate 20 years ago was pretty much the same as it is now but if you work the right venue and youve got your head screwed on you wont need to touch your weekly wage. Even if youre doing 50 hours a week. It can actually pay extremely well.

Im currently Head Door at the Sports Bar on Haymarket (formerly the famous Sports Cafe). They do pukka burgers that they make themselves, so if youre ever in town, pop down and ill sort you a staff discount.

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> unfortunately yes. Missus has gone out and enjoying herself with friends and im stuck here waiting to get rdy and go to work. Can not be ****d, but pays bills. We have a fair next week and thats always a nightmare, everyone off their tits on pills on meow lol. Had some 40 year old phet head giving me **** last week cus i wouldnt let him in cus he had jogging pants on, tried to kick me in the balls so ran at him and before he could bolt i kicked in steel toe cap right in the side of the quad, went straight down. Bastard bounced back up without a limp! He tried it again and got kicked near enough in the same spot, other doorman managed to get a boot in too. Took a picture, was well funny. To his credit the git got up, then did the splits in the middle of the street before getting on his mountain bike and riding off. I was scratching my head for ages thinking what the **** just happened?! lol


Would that be the same fair that's in Hull at the minute?

Fairly quiet night on Saturday so It must have kept everyone away from the city centre

I've been threatened to be shot with a shotgun for not letting a guy in in sweat pants haha I told him to come back the night after as I was on that night too...luckily he didn't :thumbup1:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Well looks like I haven't been forgotten about and I am back working this weekend...actually looking forward to it after a 4 week lay off
> 
> I'm sure after a few hours again I'll be saying 'why do i do this again' all over again :thumbup1:
> 
> Anybody else working this weekend?


Had the weekend off pal and enjoyed it! Back at it next weekend tho sadly!! Defending Cheltenham's finniest from the **** up chavs lol


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Had the weekend off pal and enjoyed it! Back at it next weekend tho sadly!! Defending Cheltenham's finniest from the **** up chavs lol


Yeah Saturday was my first week back after 4 off

the first hour I worked was a private party too which meant turning pretty much everyone away and as It was a cheat day smashing in the leftover buffet food haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

steeley said:


> Haha another TSS hater!!! Theres one or two of their ops managers who post on here. They have actually been pretty good me in recent times so i really cant knock them.
> 
> Ive worked the London circuit on and off for around 20 years. The whole nightclub industry has changed dramatically over that time, seeing the biggest downward spiral from 2008 up until now.
> 
> ...


Good place to watch the footy etc.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

P1sseed people irritate and grind on me soo bad, especially screaming p1ssed woman


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

stone14 said:


> P1sseed people irritate and grind on me soo bad, especially screaming p1ssed woman


You just have to laugh

or go mental and go on a murderous rampage

the first one is more advisable


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

If it wasn't for the ****ed up irritating people of the world I wouldn't be able to buy all my chicken!!!


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

stone14 said:


> P1sseed people irritate and grind on me soo bad, especially screaming p1ssed woman


Better get used to it pretty quick if your working doors mate, otherwise a long holiday at one of Her Majestys hotels wont be too far around the corner.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> unfortunately yes. Missus has gone out and enjoying herself with friends and im stuck here waiting to get rdy and go to work. Can not be ****d, but pays bills. We have a fair next week and thats always a nightmare, everyone off their tits on pills on meow lol. Had some 40 year old phet head giving me **** last week cus i wouldnt let him in cus he had jogging pants on, tried to kick me in the balls so ran at him and before he could bolt i kicked in steel toe cap right in the side of the quad, went straight down. Bastard bounced back up without a limp! He tried it again and got kicked near enough in the same spot, other doorman managed to get a boot in too. Took a picture, was well funny. To his credit the git got up, then did the splits in the middle of the street before getting on his mountain bike and riding off. I was scratching my head for ages thinking what the **** just happened?! lol


Taking your bike out clubbing... as you do pmsl :lol:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Taking your bike out clubbing... as you do pmsl :lol:


Cheaper than getting a Taxi!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jimmy26 said:


> Would that be the same fair that's in Hull at the minute?
> 
> Fairly quiet night on Saturday so It must have kept everyone away from the city centre
> 
> I've been threatened to be shot with a shotgun for not letting a guy in in sweat pants haha I told him to come back the night after as I was on that night too...luckily he didn't :thumbup1:


Most likely Nottingham Goose fair.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Taking your bike out clubbing... as you do pmsl :lol:


tried to kick me in the nuts...... failed


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> tried to kick me in the nuts...... failed


Looks like he made a right fool of you :lol:


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good places to work for in Nottingham? Just got my license last week desperately need work!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gcortese said:


> Does anyone know of any good places to work for in Nottingham? Just got my license last week desperately need work!


look up Elite Security, good firm to work for. Dont go with Bridge Gate (Baileys) they treat you like ****e, just a number with them.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been left confused by doormen after a few years back I was thrown out by 2 of them for fighting. One had me in a headlock and the other squeezing my jugular. Then they threw me against a car outside and after I complained about my mistreatment the lad clearly on tren ran a good 200m up the street after me arms flailing.

Turned around and the cnut was still there so had to run some more.

Still don't get that lol.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> Then they threw me against a car outside and after I complained about my mistreatment the lad clearly on tren ran a good 200m up the street after me arms flailing.
> 
> Turned around and the cnut was still there so had to run some more.
> 
> Still don't get that lol.


Did you find out what ester it was?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

steeley said:


> Did you find out what ester it was?


What ever it was it sounds like he had the whole bottle pre work


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

stone14 said:


> What ever it was it sounds like he had the whole bottle pre work


Mtren, halotestin and milbolerone before door work, they'll need need a leash on you.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> tried to kick me in the nuts...... failed


Ha! only just seen this..Did you assist him to the floor?

Worked Saturday night just gone big pre party for a Local nightclub night..lots of fake blood (some real) 6 fights (one that spilled in to the street and dragged in 4 coppers) I did check for a full moon at one point!

All fun and games


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> I've been left confused by doormen after a few years back I was thrown out by 2 of them for fighting. One had me in a headlock and the other squeezing my jugular. Then they threw me against a car outside and after I complained about my mistreatment the lad clearly on tren ran a good 200m up the street after me arms flailing.
> 
> Turned around and the cnut was still there so had to run some more.
> 
> Still don't get that lol.


Maybe wanted your phone number?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep I like Halloween on the weekend working, I just laugh at some of the outfits and cry at others. No fights but plenty of agro! Drunk revellers pulling off other peoples fancy dress honestly sometimes its like dealing with kids!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

A guy a know, he's a manager at lidl, pulls in £37,000 per anum and still works the door on weekends. The cnut just likes the ego trip from slinging people around and getting laid by drunk pussy half his age every week.

He's a complete knob to be fair, but a lucky and happy one!!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Archaic said:


> A guy a know, he's a manager at lidl, pulls in £37,000 per anum and still works the door on weekends. The cnut just likes the ego trip from slinging people around and getting laid by drunk pussy half his age every week.
> 
> He's a complete knob to be fair, but a lucky and happy one!!


It's like an extreme sport in a sense

Nice adrenalin buzz for a few hours ..when It goes bad you think 'why am I doing this'

When you're not doing it you want to be


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep I like Halloween on the weekend working, I just laugh at some of the outfits and cry at others. No fights but plenty of agro! Drunk revellers pulling off other peoples fancy dress honestly sometimes its like dealing with kids!


I don't know what everybody was on but it was crazy at times on saturday!

Even the last 5 minutes i was texting the mrs and a lad freaked out and smacked his mrs cue a huge kick off!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> Ha! only just seen this..*Did you assist him to the floor?*
> 
> Worked Saturday night just gone big pre party for a Local nightclub night..lots of fake blood (some real) 6 fights (one that spilled in to the street and dragged in 4 coppers) I did check for a full moon at one point!
> 
> All fun and games


lol, assisted him twice. Phet head so once his play acting was over he bounced straight back up!

Halloween was good, had a brawl in the beer garden, havent had one like this for a long long time, must have been 20 folks going for it, chairs flying everywhere. Was a case of running in, grabbing someone, then looking round and seeing something worse, grab them, then see something even worse than that lol. Only had 3 lads on. Saw one of my lads get punched in the face while wrestling with someone then got punched in the back of the head. Dropped the guy i was holding, ran over and drove a 17st right towards him, luckly, and thinking about it afterwards im grateful, the lad just moved at the last seconds and my fist skimmed down his cheek. If i hit him full on it would have taken all his front teeth out and his head would have snapped back into a wall, would have been a right mess, so glad i missed TBH.

end of night report was something like;

Super Mario attacked Wolverine which in turn The Hulk got involved and suffered and cut eye. Then The Flash engaged and got punched and kicked to the floor. All were removed with min force. Outside both groups were seperated apart and moved on. Spiderman then came out and wanted to taken on everyone. He was pulled away and calmed down by doorstaff. Police requested by radio but no one replied or bothered showing up. LOL


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Had the weekend off pal and enjoyed it! Back at it next weekend tho sadly!! Defending Cheltenham's finniest from the **** up chavs lol


I go out in cheltenham mate, rarely but if I do 21 club subtone, where do you work if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, assisted him twice. Phet head so once his play acting was over he bounced straight back up!
> 
> Halloween was good, had a brawl in the beer garden, havent had one like this for a long long time, must have been 20 folks going for it, chairs flying everywhere. Was a case of running in, grabbing someone, then looking round and seeing something worse, grab them, then see something even worse than that lol. Only had 3 lads on. Saw one of my lads get punched in the face while wrestling with someone then got punched in the back of the head. Dropped the guy i was holding, ran over and drove a 17st right towards him, luckly, and thinking about it afterwards im grateful, the lad just moved at the last seconds and my fist skimmed down his cheek. If i hit him full on it would have taken all his front teeth out and his head would have snapped back into a wall, would have been a right mess, so glad i missed TBH.
> 
> ...


What's the capacity at your place mate?

There's 2 of us no radios (we've got nods and waves down to T) and we can get 190 in at a push

I had a lad nearly get in on Saturday until I realised the blood on his face was real (someone had beat the sh1t out of him) I actually felt sorry for him and cleaned him up

He then came out with the classic...'do you think I'll get in anywhere looking like this' Blood all over his shirt and a hole in his face where his tooth had come through


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I go out in cheltenham mate, rarely but if I do 21 club subtone, where do you work if you don't mind me asking?


I worked most of the clubs mate, only do one door now as the clientele are a little more less agro! More mature id say.. im at 21 bud.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> What's the capacity at your place mate?
> 
> There's 2 of us no radios (we've got nods and waves down to T) and we can get 190 in at a push
> 
> ...


limit is 450, but only get that many on bank hols etc. We usually have around 300 in friday and a bit more on saturdays, have 4x lads for saturday.

id demand radios TBH, dangerous without them, you could be dealing with something that can get out of hand and quickly need help.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> limit is 450, but only get that many on bank hols etc. We usually have around 300 in friday and a bit more on saturdays, have 4x lads for saturday.
> 
> id demand radios TBH, dangerous without them, you could be dealing with something that can get out of hand and quickly need help.


absolutely agree we've asked on numerous occasions and they wont have it

The venue even toyed with the idea of having 1 doorman on a saturday night! Anything to save money I guess!

I have thought about buying my own but then it's relying on who your working with to do the same


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jimmy26 said:


> absolutely agree we've asked on numerous occasions and they wont have it
> 
> The venue even toyed with the idea of having 1 doorman on a saturday night! Anything to save money I guess!
> 
> I have thought about buying my own but then it's relying on who your working with to do the same


you can buy cheap radios off ebay and ear pieces, but this shouldnt be down to you but your employer.


----------

